# Help with Logging Out



## Megs (Jan 15, 2020)

My dear fellow Puritan Board members,

Is there a trick to getting the PB screen to scroll down when I click on my name at the top? Every time I log in, everything scrolls but the drop down menu and then I have to go through a multi-step process to log out because the log out part does not and will not show up on my screen (the drop down menu goes lower than my screen can see and will not scroll).

I assume you aren't trapping me here because you are enamored with the brilliance of my insights, so should I put this down to my computer glitching or to something else?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Jan 15, 2020)

Megs, have you tried hovering the cursor over your name, and not clicking? This is how it works on my Windows laptop. Edit: Never mind, I see that your problem is with getting to the bottom of the drop down screen so you can log out. No problem scrolling down on my laptop- hmm.


----------



## Edward (Jan 15, 2020)

If you do get logged out -- Next time you log in, make sure the little checkbox to keep you logged in isn't checked. When you exit, it should automatically log out.


----------



## Megs (Jan 16, 2020)

Edward said:


> If you do get logged out -- Next time you log in, make sure the little checkbox to keep you logged in isn't checked. When you exit, it should automatically log out.



Thanks! I'll try that.


----------



## Susan777 (Jan 16, 2020)

I’ve been getting booted almost all day today. I’m constantly having to log back on even though I’ve checked the box. This has never happened to me before.


----------



## Megs (Jan 16, 2020)

Boo. The system doesn't like us

Reactions: Like 1


----------

